# X11 et G5 intel



## Olympe (9 Février 2006)

Un G5 intel vient fraichement de débarquer 
Pas de migration de profil
Installation de Gimp 2.2.6
Lancement
--> x11 pas installer
je l'installe via le CD du pti dernier
autorisations vérifiez et réparer
--> x11 pas installer
j'essaye d'installer la version de mon alu
--> x11 déjà installer

Je passe les redémarrages et autres routines du genre
Et maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Ah ces fameux G5 Intel ! D)

Essaie de mettre sur ton bureau le pkg X11 dans /Bibliothèque/Receipts et relance l'installation d'X11 depuis le dvd original. Mais si X11 se lance le problème doit être ailleurs. Ou  as-tu pris ce Gimp ? es-tu sur qu'il fonctionne sur les Intel ?


----------



## Olympe (9 Février 2006)

Comme je le disais, Gimp tourne sur mon alu.
Mais là n'est pas le problème, le problème est que x11 ne se lance pas, alors qu'il le devrait quand je lance Gimp !
Quand à ta manip, j'ai déjà essayer, tu pense  
Le Macintel est bien gentil mais il me commence à me gonfler un peu


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Février 2006)

pour être sûr de ne pas passer à coté de quelque chose : le X11 pour ton Alu en 10.3 est différent de celui pour 10.4, même complètement incompatible, donc il faut vraiment réinstaller X11 depuis le dvd de 10.4

normalement X11 fonctionne sans trop de problème sur les G5


----------



## Olympe (10 Février 2006)

Oui, oui biensûr, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait, j'ai essayer avec mon ancienne version "au cas où" mais évidement, nada  

Bref, je ne suis coincé, x11 est soit disant installé mais je ne vois que le packtage et au lancement de Gimp, il me signale qu'il ma faut x11 !
En passant et pour éviter la question, j'ai également essayer avec la version 2.2.10 de Gimp, bien que je ne la connaisse pas, même résultat, ce qui dans ce cas est logique.

J'ai eu Apple au tel (problème de clavier, déjà rencontrer par d'autres users, échange sans histoire) ils m'ont répondu qu'ils ne peuvent répondre aux problèmes liés à x11 ! Un comble !!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Si tu ne vois que le package c'est qu'il n'est pas installer donc............. s'il n'y a pas d'X11 dans ton dossier utilitaire encore moins.


----------



## Olympe (11 Février 2006)

Justement, c'est là tout mon problème, il n'est pas installer, alors que l'installateur me "dit" qu'il l'est !
J'ai la curieuse sensation d'être sous Windows :hein:


----------



## ericb2 (12 Février 2006)

ericb->Olympe

Si cela t'intéresse, j'ai écrit un howto avec une partie qui parle de l'installation de X11.

*Voir ici* 

Ton cas y est traité page 4, si j'ai bien compris ton problème. 

-- 
eric bachard


----------



## Olympe (13 Février 2006)

Tu es gentils de répéter ce que j'annonce mais est-ce bien utile ?!!

Mon besoin est bien d'installer x11.J'ai refait un essai ce matin, après nettoyage, l'instal ce fait mais après il n'y a absolument rien et si j'essaye de nouveau l'instal, il me dit qu'il est déjà installer !
Quinze années de Mac et me voilà avec l'impression de vivre ce que vie l'autre monde


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

Question peut-être bête : tu installes bien X11.pkg et non pas X11sdk.pkg ?


----------



## Olympe (13 Février 2006)

Non, pas bête, inutile dans mon cas mais elle sera peut être utile pour quelqu'un d'autre.
Une connaissance m'a peut être donner la solution. Chez lui, OOo était la source du problème.

Résolution du problème :
Desintal de OOo, prefs comprises-instal x11-nettoyage-lancement ok
instal de OOo- lancement ok

Je vais voir de mon côté, car je l'est également installer avec mon lot d'applic, je vous tiendrais au courant.


----------



## zyriab (13 Février 2006)

J'ai eu Apple au tel (problème de clavier, déjà rencontrer par d'autres users, échange sans histoire) ils m'ont répondu qu'ils ne peuvent répondre aux problèmes liés à x11 ! Un comble !!! 


Je crois, même si je préfère de loin les macs, que pour Linux; il vaut mieux prendre un PC : Redhat, Debian, etc. ont moins de problèmes d'installation à mon avis qu'avec X11. C'est le marketing chez apple mais pas du Linux. Je connais un informaticien qui a eu tellement de déboires avec un serveur Mac et Linux (Apple France a été obligé d'appeler aux USA) qu'il a laissé tomber. Ce n'est pas une blague surtout quand on travaille dans certains domaines à l'université.
C'est bien dommage tout cha.


----------



## Olympe (13 Février 2006)

Problème régler, comme annoncé ci dessus.

A noter, mon contact me signal que le problème vient de la version anglaise de OOo !
Il est vrai que j'étais également dans cette version.

Pour te répondre Zyriab, je n'utilse quotidiennement que Gimp et puis que veux-tu, après temps d'année sous Mac


----------



## gafguy (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour !
En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise Mac depuis son arrivée en France, voilà 22 ans !
Je me suis posé la question de passer au Macintel et j'ai entendu, en dehors de ce que je viens de lire ci-dessus, que Classic n'était plus installable.
Or, j'utilise toujours XPress 3.3 et si la dernière version 7.0 est chouette (je le sais, je la teste,je l'ai jusqu'au 31 mars), je pense que son prix sera comme d'hab chez Quark, totalement rédhibitoire. 
Alors, Intel dual core ou l'ancienne version ?


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Février 2006)

tu sais, ici tu es sur un forum opensource, donc on aurait tendance à te dire :
  regarde scribus 

sinon 
- il y a un émulateur de classic, à voir et surtout à suivre de près (même si c'est pas simple)
http://www.gibix.net/dokuwiki/en:projects:sheepshaver
tu devrais pouvoir faire tourner ton XPress sur MacIntel

- sur le principe, dans quelque temps, tu ne pourras plus acheter de machine neuves PPC, donc il faudra bien y passer un jour ou l'autre et donc payer la mise à jour pour Xpress : c'est donc à toi en fonction de tes contraintes financières de voir le meilleur moment.


----------



## gafguy (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour !
Scribus, j'ai testé mais il me faudrait du temps pour le prendre en mains.
J'ai eu XPress depuis une version 2, je crois me souvenir et à l'usage tu prends des sacrées habitudes, quand tu écris (je suis en train de rédiger mon 203e livre, il devrait être fini d'ici une petite dizaine de jours).
J'ai fait la mise en page totale pour disons 95 % des bouquins que j'ai écrits. Il a donc fallu que je me forme à XPress tout seul (le mode d'emploi c'est bien mais quand tu écris et que tu mets en page en même temps, tu n'as pas le temps de t'arrêter toutes les heures pour lire pendant 1/4 d'heure la prose d'un autre...).
Certes, j'ai vu que Scribus est bien, très bien, même, mais il va falloir que j'attende au moins d'avoir fini le bouquin que je «ponds» en ce moment pour m'y mettre.
Et je ne suis pas sûr d'y arriver facilement ! Mes premiers essais avec ne m'ont pas persuadés qu'il était «évident» !
Et merci pour l'adresse ! J'y vais de ce pas (j'arrête un peu, j'écris depuis 4 h ce matin).


----------



## gafguy (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour !
Je suis certainement très c.. ! Nul en infpormatique, c'est une certitude !
J'ai téléchargé tout ça (je ne pense pas en avoir oublié dans ce que je cite) :
Scribus-Aqua-1.3.2-2006-01-23.tar
Fontconfig-2.2.3-framework.tar
freetype-2.1.10-patched.tar
Libraries-A-2006-01-23 2.tar
Libraries-B-2005-10-09.tar
+ Ghostscript
Je suis allé voir sur le net (http://wiki.scribus.net/index.php/Page_principale + http://yeccoe.free.fr/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=8 + http://docs.scribus.net/index.php?lang=fr&sm=gettingstarted&page=tutorials/freedomyug/scribustutorial + http://www.scribus.org.uk/ et peut-être même ai-je consulté d'autres pages) pour savoir comment réutiliser Scribus, je pense avoir mis les bons dossiers aux bons endroits, mais lorsque je veux lancer Scribus, rien ne se passe.
Or, je me suis servi de Scribus. La preuve :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=101653
et précédemment :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87606
Le problème, je pense, provient du fait que j'ai dû réinstaller Tiger. J'ai refait toutes les mises à jour, natuellement (et ce matin la 10.4.5) mais j'ai effacé les anciens systèmes. Et là, je devais avoir ce qui convient, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir pensé à Scribus.
Que puis-je fait pour que Scribus-Aqua fonctionne chez moi ?
Merci à toute personne qu m'indiquera précisément (je répète que je ne suis pas informaticien) la marche à suivre.
Je vous souhaite, à toutes et à tous, une excellent journée, bien que très pluvieuse chez moi !


----------



## gafguy (15 Février 2006)

Je viens encore d'essayer : rien !
Si je clique sur l'icône de Scribus (dans le dock), il ne se passe rien du tout.
Si je fais la même chose depuis le dossier "Aplications", c'est la même chose !
S.O.S. ! S.O.S. !


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Février 2006)

as tu bien mis toutes les librairies dans /library/framework    ?

les as tu bien mis individuellement, sans y mettre les dossiers library-A et library-B    ?
(cf Remember, if you have folders named "Libraries-A" or "Libraries-B" in the /Library/Frameworks folder, you made a mistake! )


----------



## gafguy (15 Février 2006)

J'arrive !
Merci du tuyau, je ne l'avais pas fait !
J'ai rectifié et maintenant Scribus démarre impec, même si c'est un peu long.
En revanche, où dois-je mettre le dossier gnu-ghostscript-8.15 ?
Et encore merci : dès que j'ai fini mon bouquin, je me colle à l'étude de Scribus, d'autant pus que j'avais déjà tiré pas mal de pages du mode d'emploi (Scribus, la PAO sous Linux, du 1/08/2003).


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Février 2006)

pareil, tu décompresses et mets dans /library/framework

et dans les pref de scribus, tu lui indiques qu'il est à cet endroit là.


----------



## gafguy (15 Février 2006)

Merci !
C'est fait, mais (désolé d'être un vrai emm...), j'ai deux problèmes :
1 - petit pb : les préférences de Scribus ne s'ouvrent pas ???
2 - très gros pb : il n'y a aucune police ! Pourtant, j'ai pris une nouvelle feuille, j'ai tracé un rectangle rouge avec l'outil qui va bien (je me souvenais de la manip), la feuille en haut à gauche, et lorsque j'ai ouvert parce qu'après avoir utilisé l'outil A il ne s'est rien passé, je suis allé dans "style - polices - un grand blanc s'est installé, comme s'il n'y avait rien. Dur, dur ! Pourant, j'ai des polices et même un paquet sur mon DD !
Que faire ?
Merci d'avace !


----------



## Thierry6 (15 Février 2006)

ça prend très très longtemps pour charger les polices.

pour les prefs, peut être fait une recherche sur ton disque et efface tous les fichiers de préférences Scribus (cachés ou pas) à part l'application et relance : il doit te rester des fichiers de config des premières versions qui mettent le souc.


----------



## gafguy (16 Février 2006)

M... je suis obligé de refaire mon post.
Trois choses :
1 - j'ai trouvé Préférences et les ai ouvertes, mais pas sous "Scribus" (impossible de les ouvrir), sous Edition, tout en bas du menu déroulant ;
2 - vérification faite, j'ai toutes les polices, à la fois dans Outils et dans Polices. En revanche, toujours rien dans le menu Polices ;
3 - à l'ouverture, Scribus me signale que je n'ai pas ghostscript. Pourtant, dans Frameworks, j'ai bien "gnu_ghosscript_8.16" que je n'ai pu mettre dedans qu'en indiquant mon mot de passe.
Que faire ? Je ne peux écrire que dans l'éditeur interne. Est-ce normal ? L'importation de texte extérieur est difficile.
Je verrai à examiner de plus près quand j'aurai terminé mon bouquin.
Merci de tes conseils.


----------



## domd (16 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

juste pour info puisque je vois beaucoup de personnes s'inquiéter de l'iMac Intel. Le mien tourne parfaitement bien avec Gimp 2.2.10 (qui n'a jamais été aussi rapide). Idem pour OOo

L'installation de x11 s'est fait en 1 clin d'oeil alors que sur mon PowerBook j'ai eu beaucoup plus de difficultés (notamment pour la langue)

Il me semble que les soucis rencontrés avec les logiciels tournant sous X11 sont plus liés à l'adaptation
des logiciels eux même (donc avec X11) que du fait du processeur ...

Enfin voilà, pour ceux qui hésitent, je pense sincèrement que c'est la voie de l'avenir. Pour la compatibilité, il suffit de regarder les forums mais perso tous mes logiciels fonctionnent parfaitement 
même skype


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Février 2006)

gafguy a dit:
			
		

> 3 - à l'ouverture, Scribus me signale que je n'ai pas ghostscript. Pourtant, dans Frameworks, j'ai bien "gnu_ghosscript_8.16" que je n'ai pu mettre dedans qu'en indiquant mon mot de passe.
> Que faire ? Je ne peux écrire que dans l'éditeur interne. Est-ce normal ? L'importation de texte extérieur est difficile.



oui, il y a déjà eu un post là dessus : en allant dans les préférences, tu peux lui dire ou est ghosscript et dans ce cas tu n'as plus le soucis.


----------



## gafguy (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour !
J'ai en principe tout fait : 
dans Préférences - outils externes - interpréteur Postscript, j'ai indiqué ça : /System/Library/Frameworks/gnu-ghostscript-8.16
C'est bon ?
Je n'ai toujours rien !
Je passe donc par importer un texte, puis par édition modifier le texte, ce qui me permet de faire à peu près ce que je veux (pour l'instant sur une page) et, curieusement, les polices sont là !
Que se passe-t-il ?
J'ai un autre pb (et de taille, car ma compta est faite sur Grisbi) : je n'ai plus X11 ! Incroyable ! J'ai pris mon DVD d'installation de Tiger, j'ai pris le paquet qui va bien, je l'ai mis avec mon mot de passe, l'install s'est bien passée mais impossible d'ouvrir X11 ! Il est bien dans Utilitaires, j'ai vérifié (et j'ai mis un alias dans le dock), et il y a un dossier X11 dans Frameworks. 
Que faire ?
Petit rappel : j'ai eu un pb, j'ai réinstallé Tiger, puis j'ai téléchargé les mises à jour (y compris la 10.4.5), je n'ai plus les anciens systèmes que j'ai virés.
Ca se corse, comme disent les membres du FLNC quand l'un d'entre eux part en prison !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

tout pareil que domd, x11 s'est installé tout seul.
openoffice et gimp semblent marcher nickel (j'ai pas encore trop pousser pour le moment).
par contre, est ce que quelqu'un saurait si une version de gimp pour processeur dual core est prévu? (par ce que là ça devrait dépoter, déjà que sous rosetta ça a pas l'air mal).


----------



## gafguy (17 Février 2006)

Question : est-ce que que la version de X11 que je possède sur le disque d'install de Tiger est compatible avec la version 10.4.5 du système ?
Je me pose la question parce que je me souviens que, au début (avec 10.0 ou 10.1), il y avait des problèmes.
Cela dit, toutes mes questions précédentes sont encore d'actualité, hélas !


----------



## gafguy (18 Février 2006)

M..., je suis obligé de tout recommencer ce que j'avais écrit et il y en avait long (je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas, c'est la seconde fois que ça m'arrive : au moment où j'envoie mon message, alors que je me suis identifié, il part et on me dit que je ne me suis pas identifié !).
Je reprends :
J'ai tenté de réinstaller X11. J'ai donc mis le disque d'install puis j'ai double-cliqué sur X11SDK.pkg. Ca m'a fait la procédure d'installation.
Je croyais que c'était bon, mais pas du tout : ça met en fait le package dans un dossier "Receipts" de la Bibliothèque avec un joli dessin dessus. Je me suis aperçu à cette occasion que j'en avais une autre, dans le dossier "Système X". Pourquoi ?
J'ai répété je ne sais combien de fois l'opération d'installation de  X11SDK.pkg, en le laissant dans "Receipts", en le mettant sur le bureau, en le glissant dans le dossier Système.
Résultat : au bout d'un moment, j'ai "Veuillez réessayer l'installation" et au-dessus : "Des erreurs se sont produites lors de l'installation".
Me voilà bien : plus de X11, plus de Grisbi donc plus de compta ! Plus d'OOo, de Gimp, etc.
Que faire ?
Si quelqu'un a une idée, qu'il se manifeste ici ou se taise à jamais, comme disent, paraît-il, les Américains au moment des mariages !
Merci d'avance.​


----------



## gafguy (18 Février 2006)

Merci à Ericb2, en relisant ton post et en lisant ton pdf, je me suis aperçu que je faisais une grosse c... !
Je cherche à monter X11SDK.pkg et non X11user.pkg.
Pb : je ne ltrouve pas X11user sur mon disque d'install.
Faut-il que je recommence l'install de Tiger avec tout (je ne me souviens plus comment j'avais fait lorsque je l'ai installé), c'est-à-dire installation complète ?
Merci de la réponse.


----------



## ericb2 (18 Février 2006)

ericb2->gafguy

Regarde la page 2 du .pdf (il se trouve *là* si tu ne l'as plus). Il me semble que j'ai expliqué comment trouver X11User.pkg sur le DVD, sans tout réinstaller Tiger ( 1.3.b il me semble).

S'il y a un problème, il faut que je mette mon document à jour.


-- 
eric bachard


----------



## gafguy (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour, Eric et merci !
Voici comment je suis venu à bout du problème :
1 - j'ai inséré le DVD d'install dans mon micro ;
2 - j'ai lancé une recherche pomme+F en spécifiant que je voulait X11user ;
3 - j'ai trouvé le package sur le DVD ;
4 - depuis la recherche, je l'ai lancé ;
5 - j'ai suivi la procédure comme d'hab, avec mot de pase, etc. et maintenant j'ai X11. Autrment dit, j'ai retrouvé ma compta, etc.
Encore merci.
Il faut effectivement que tu mettes ton pdf à jour car ce que tu expliques ne correspond qu'au X11 version 1.0 jusqu'à Panther, je crois ; il me semble me souvenir que celle qui va bien avec Tiger est la 1.1, mais en faisant pomme+I, je n'ai trouvé que X11.app.
Pour mettre ça dans le doc, je ne me casse pas la tête : je prends l'icône dans "Utilitaires" et je glise jusqu'au doc (le mien est en hauteur, à gauche, en tout petit parce qu'il y a du monde dessus...
Maintenant, je vais tenter de régler mes problèmes avec Scribus !
Bonne journée.


----------



## avosmac (19 Février 2006)

La réinstallation est expliquée page 12 du n°60. Dispo dans quelques jours.


----------



## gafguy (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour et merci du tuyau !
Si j'ai bien lu la présentation du numéro, c'est la réinstallation de X11 (logiciel Apple).
Moi, ce que je cherche, c'est à installer en totalité Scribus.
Et ce qui me vexe le plus, c'est que je l'ai eu d'une manière très fonctionnelle !


----------



## avosmac (20 Février 2006)

L'installation de Scribus a été expliquée déjà mais vous pouvez la retrouver dans Opensource-Magazine n°3 dans quelques jours.


----------



## gafguy (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour !
Merci, je vais me jeter sur OpenSource Magazine, que j'ai déjà demandé à mon marchand de journaux.
J'ai trouvé plusieurs choses :
1 - si je ne peux pas avoir de polices, en revanche, il suffit que je demande "modifier un texte" pour qu'apparaisse l'éditeur de texte dans lequel je fais ce que je veux, avec toutes mes polices, sauf une chose : je n'ai pas non plus de possibilité de variation (enrichissement typo, etc.), autrement dit je n'ai que du texte "brut" qui reste tel quel quand je demande l'enregistrement ;
2 - je n'ai plus de message "Vous n'avez pas Ghostscript"... Là, j'ai un réel problème : la première fois, je l'avais glissé dans "Frameworks" de la bibliothèque telle qu'elle apparaissait dans le dossier système. Ce matin, je l'ai glissé (sans ôter la première version, ce qui fait que j'ai deux dossiers Ghostscript) dans "Frameworks" du dossier Bibliothèque avec un joli dessin dessus. Depuis, je n'ai plus ce problème. Pourquoi ai-je deux dossiers "Bibliothèque" ? Puis, en quelque sorte, les "fusionner" en transportant tout de l'un à l'aure ? Que devrait-il y avoir normalement ?
3 - je n'ai que des problèmes pour les é, è, à, ü, ï, ç, É, È, Ç, À, «, » etc. Pourquoi ? Scribus me remplace tout ça par des caractères que je qualifierai d'«à la c..» si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Or, typographiquement, je suis de l'école qui accentue les majuscules dès l'instant où elles figurent sur un bouquin. Et de toute manière, j'aimerais bien que les caractères minuscules accentués le soient normalement sans être remplacés par des signes pour le moins cabalistiques...
Merci de tenter de me trouver une réponse.


----------

